# Congrats to Max Bychkov



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 25, 2008)

Please join me in congratulating Mr. Max Bychkov for receiving Mr.Planas' patch. Anyone who knows Max knows this has been his dream for well over 12 years! Finally at 11:45p on January 21st after two days and well over 11 hours of physical AND mental testing he achieved his most sought after goal! CONGRATULATIONS!!! You EARNED it!!! Also, thanks to Mr. Aaron Chapman and Mr. Dan Menges for donating their bodies for the technique portion of Mr.Bychkov's test! (Hope the pain has subsided!!!lol)


----------



## agemechanic03 (Jan 25, 2008)

:bangahead: CONGRATS Max!!


----------



## MattJ (Jan 25, 2008)

Great news for Max! Well earned, I'm sure. Max worked extremely hard during the period that I trained with him at Jim Frederick's. Good things do happen to good people. All the best!

Matt Jansson


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 25, 2008)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> Please join me in congratulating Mr. Max Bychkov for receiving Mr.Planas' patch.


 

what exactly does this mean, to receive Mr. Planas' patch?  Is that what happens when he earns his black belt?


----------



## stickarts (Jan 26, 2008)

congrats!


----------



## arnisador (Jan 26, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Jan 26, 2008)

Great!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 26, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> what exactly does this mean, to receive Mr. Planas' patch?  Is that what happens when he earns his black belt?



Ditto to the question, but congrats anyway!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Flying Crane said:


> what exactly does this mean, to receive Mr. Planas' patch? Is that what happens when he earns his black belt?


 
No. There are dozens and dozens (maybe hundreds) of Mr. Planas Black Belts. There are less than 20 people who have earned his patch. Here is my response to a simliar question over on AmericanKenpoForum.com

"To my knowledge (and someone correct me if I'm wrong as this is on the far far far border of my knowledge). Mr. Planas' Patch is a symbol that you have gone through the entire system with him from A to Z, you can demonstrate the system in the fashion he would like it demonstrated, and you understand it the way he deems the system should be understood. This is different from belt promotions which don't require you to have gone through the entire system with him to that level and the belts also take into consideration time in grade and contribution to the art. I don't think he considers contributions and time for his patch...just ability and knowledge to his standards and the dedication to start from the beginning with him and work to the "end". I know that Max has been seeking the honor of this patch for 12 years. I also know that he was promoted by Mr. Planas from 3rd to 4th a few years ago with no patch given."


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 26, 2008)

Kenpojujitsu3 said:


> No. There are dozens and dozens (maybe hundreds) of Mr. Planas Black Belts. There are less than 20 people who have earned his patch. Here is my response to a simliar question over on AmericanKenpoForum.com
> 
> "To my knowledge (and someone correct me if I'm wrong as this is on the far far far border of my knowledge). Mr. Planas' Patch is a symbol that you have gone through the entire system with him from A to Z, you can demonstrate the system in the fashion he would like it demonstrated, and you understand it the way he deems the system should be understood. This is different from belt promotions which don't require you to have gone through the entire system with him to that level and the belts also take into consideration time in grade and contribution to the art. I don't think he considers contributions and time for his patch...just ability and knowledge to his standards and the dedication to start from the beginning with him and work to the "end". I know that Max has been seeking the honor of this patch for 12 years. I also know that he was promoted by Mr. Planas from 3rd to 4th a few years ago with no patch given."


 

gotcha.  sounds like it's more of a "disciple" level student, or inner circle student, as opposed to a regular student.  Thanks.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Jan 29, 2008)

who was the 1st to recieve the patch?

i would have to guess zach whitson or lee wedlake


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Jan 30, 2008)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> who was the 1st to recieve the patch?
> 
> i would have to guess zach whitson or lee wedlake


 
I don't know who was the first but according to a friend Mr. Planas gave out about 5 of his patches before he decided that he wanted the patches to mean something more. Mr. Whitson and Mr. Wedlake were among the names my friend gave me as recipients but he did not specify an order.  He says there about 10-15 people in this group including the 1st 5.


----------



## hongkongfooey (Feb 11, 2008)

Max is a fantastic teacher and practitioner of Kenpo. This is a great honor and an awesome accomplishment. I am proud to know him.


----------

